# L.A. Noire (PC) - 5.1 Sound?



## shanert (11. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand von euch L.A. Noire auf dem PC und hat es geschafft, es mit Surround-Sound zum laufen zu bekommen? Es gibt keinerlei Soundeinstellungen und in der ini-Datei ist auch keine Spur von eben diesen.

Bei uns hat das Spiel leider nur Stereo, war recht langweilig klingt, wenn man sonst Surround gewohnt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Kannst Du vielleicht vor dem Spielstart über das CD-Manü etwas konfigurieren?


----------



## shanert (11. November 2011)

Leider nur die Grafik


----------



## svd (11. November 2011)

Wenn das Spiel auf Dolby Sound setzt, fehlt dir vielleicht der Decoder.


----------



## shanert (11. November 2011)

Nope, alles da und auch mit GTA4, selbe Engine, funktioniert alles. Ich hoffe eher auf Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Spielern, die auch versuchen das Spiel mit Surround-Sound zu spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Wie sind deine Boxen angeschlossen?


----------



## shanert (11. November 2011)

Mit einem Coaxial-Kabel, technisch ist wirklich alles in Ordnung 

Ich sehe ja auch in der Software der Soundkarte, dass das Spiel nur Stereo abliefert.

Die Frage ist eher, ob ich das Spiel irgendwie per Kommandozeile oder ini-Datei zu Surround-Sound "zwingen" kann.

Werd nachher mal in den Dateien von GTA 4 stöbern ...


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Ok, an sich ist es so: digital gehen Spiele nur dann in Surround, wenn Deine Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect kann, ansonsten hat Dein PC nämlich quasi keine "Lizenz" dafür, den vom Spiel berechneten Sound in Echtzeit in ein digitales Signal umzuwandeln, und es bleibt bei Stereo. DVDs usw. aber funktionieren bei Dir bestimmt in Surround, weil da die Lizenz nämlich schon bezahlt wurde: auf der DVD ist ja schon eine fertige Dolby Digital oder DTS-Spur drauf, die erstellt ja nicht Dein PC "live", sondern leitet sie nur über das Coax-Kabel weiter.

Du musst da also irgendwas mit Dolby Digital oder DTS finden...   bei GTA geht es ja?

Was hast Du denn für eine Soundkarte?


----------



## shanert (13. November 2011)

Also, nochmal: auf der technischen Seite gibt es keine Probleme. Es funktioniert in ALLEN aktuellen Spielen denn ja, die Soundkarte kann Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect. Wäre das nicht der Fall, hätte ich ja in den Beiträgen zuvor gelogen und davon halte ich nicht viel 

Natürlich ist das auch immer eingeschaltet, ich schalte es nicht extra für L.A. Noire aus und wundere mich dann, dass es nur Stereo gibt 

Es ist eine Asus Xonar D2.

Gibt es hier denn wirklich niemand, der L.A. Noire spielt und ein Surround-System nutzt?


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Also, erstmal haben so oder so nur relativ wenige im typischen Zockeralter eine 5.1-Anlage mit Receiver   Schließlich kostet so was mind. 400-500€ mit Boxen als Einsteigersystem - da setzen die allermeisten eher auf ein anloges System, für das mehr als 150€ schon "teuer" ist. Und auch allein aus PLatzgründen geht eine richtige 5.1-Anlage bei vielen ja schon nicht. 

Vielleicht teste mal so: schalt die digitale Soundausgabe aus und sieh dann nach, ob Du analog Surround einstellen könntest. Du könntest das ganze sogar überprüfen, indem Du einfach normale Kopfhörer an die Buchsen für Rear anschließt - wenn dort dann Sound rauskommt, dann hat L.A. Noir ein Problem speziell für digitale Soundausgabe. Wenn auch analog nix rauskommt, dann hat das Spiel kein Surround ODER es ist Bug, der dann sicher bald korrigiert wird.


----------

